# Birth Control Pills Cause Embryonic Abortions Pro-Life Video



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2009)

Birth Control Pills Cause Embryonic Abortions Pro-Life Video

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhZOBqdlE5M]YouTube - Birth Control Pills Cause Embryonic Abortions Pro-Life Video[/ame]


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 7, 2009)

That is awfull, why has this gone "un-noticed" so long.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2009)

It has not been un-noticed. It has been ignored due to 'inconveniencing' couples who don't want to be bothered with the truth.


----------



## APuritansMind (Jan 7, 2009)

I have never heard birth control pills cause embryonic abortions. This news is staggering.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 7, 2009)

In an effort to be complete: Between Two Worlds: Does the Pill Kill?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

ChristianTrader said:


> In an effort to be complete: Between Two Worlds: Does the Pill Kill?



If we even take for granted that the pill does not cause abortion, preventing conception is generally a different manifestation of the same philosophy.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 7, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > In an effort to be complete: Between Two Worlds: Does the Pill Kill?
> ...



Definitely no problem with that sentiment; the problem is if that is your sentiment, then say so, and dont over-reach for the sake of convenience.

CT


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

ChristianTrader said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > ChristianTrader said:
> ...


----------



## MOSES (Jan 7, 2009)

I learned this years ago when listening to Hank Hanegraff on the radio. The first thing I did was go home and tell my wife, who was on birth control, and I told her to stop taking it.
Because of that one small act of obedience, we recieved the greatest blessing ever. 2 more children (we had 2 previously as well).
Our second child (before realizing the birth control thing) was actually conceived while my wife was on birth control...I can't imagine that, because of the pill, this child was almost aborted!! God spared her life!

As Christians we need to realize these things and be obedient to them and not be dupped by the godless culture around us.


----------



## lynnie (Jan 7, 2009)

Randy Alcorn of Eternal Perspectives Ministries has a lot of good scientific research on this.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2009)

To me this is simple. But, then I'm a pretty simple guy. A couple doesn't want children. So, they take the pill. The pill by nature of its design prevents changes the lining of the uterus from its normal function to one that is hostile to the life of a newly created human being. This human being is then flushed from the body of its mother with her menstrual fluids. New life dead.

Now, it may be said that conditions that occur naturally cause the same thing to happen on a fairly regular basis, but they are natural conditions. The altering of the lining of the uterus by the pill is not natural. It is induced, on purpose, for the expressed desire of NOT having a baby.

Pretty simple in my book.

BTW, I know of several OBGYNs Christian and non Christian who all affirm that the pill does cause new life to be destroyed.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 7, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > Christusregnat said:
> ...



If you wish to say that birth control is a symptom of not liking children, selfishness etc. then say that.

Those are not the same sins as manslaughter/murder.

CT


----------



## Zenas (Jan 7, 2009)

This is one of the many reasons we don't use this junk.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

ChristianTrader said:


> If you wish to say that birth control is a symptom of not liking children, selfishness etc. then say that.
> 
> Those are not the same sins as manslaughter/murder.
> 
> CT



CT,

The sins are like root and branch. The philosophy of a selfish person is a muderous philosophy. A man who hates his brother without a cause (viz. for selfish reasons), is a muderer. Same philosophy.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 7, 2009)

As a woman that has been on birth control pills at one time, it does exactly as the video shows. And understanding more about what is what now, I'm certain I lost children during that time period because of it.

I don't advise it's use for ANY married woman.


----------



## satz (Jan 7, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> The sins are like root and branch. The philosophy of a selfish person is a muderous philosophy. A man who hates his brother without a cause (viz. for selfish reasons), is a muderer. Same philosophy.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Adam



How exactly is not wanting children at any particular time (as opposed to for all of life) selfish?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 7, 2009)

satz said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > The sins are like root and branch. The philosophy of a selfish person is a muderous philosophy. A man who hates his brother without a cause (viz. for selfish reasons), is a muderer. Same philosophy.
> ...



If someone does not "want" children, that is a selfish attitude. Worse, it is a godless attitude, and is not in accordance with our holy religion. You will note in scripture a consistent refrain that children are to be viewed as a blessing. Among many other reasons is that they mortify our self-centeredness; they take hard work, and self-discipline to raise properly.

If someone has a substantial reason not to have children (for instance, they are not married, or childbirth would legitimately and unquestionably lead to the death of others), then I can see a reason, and wouldn't call that selfish.

The problem is that we live in a chicken-little society of whimps who refuse to work hard, and don't want to be inconvenienced. Children, to such people, stand in the way of their selfishness.

I'm not talking about people who are duped or deceived either; I'm talking about people who consciously choose to prevent conception for no good reason; just because they are selfish.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2009)

lynnie said:


> Randy Alcorn of Eternal Perspectives Ministries has a lot of good scientific research on this.




Check this out:

Does the Birth Control Pill Cause Abortions?
Does the Birth Control Pill Cause Abortions? Book

Birth Control Pill: Abortifacient and Contraceptive by William F. Colliton, Jr., M.D., FACOG, Clinical Professor of Obstetrics and Gynecology at George Washington University Medical Center 
Birth Control Pill: Abortifacient and Contraceptive

The Growing Debate About the Abortifacient Effect of the Birth Control Pill and the Principle of the Double Effect by Walter L. Larimore, M.D. 
The Growing Debate About the Abortifacient Effect of the Birth Control Pill and the Principle of the Double Effect

"Birth Control" Pills cause early Abortions
Birth Control Pill Causes Abortions -- Pro-Life America, Celebs expose abortion! Celebrities, Speakers, TV, Radio, Videos and Literature to help save moms and babies from the pain and suffering of abortion. Save sex for marriage and choose life, not 

The Pill – How it works and fails.
The Pill – Contraceptive or Abortifacient

Can birth control pills kill unborn babies?

A dirty, little secret in the pharmaceutical world is that the Pill if taken in a certain way can actually work AFTER conception by preventing the embryo from implanting on the uterine wall. In other words, the pill can cause the baby to die. This is simply abortion by another name.

The "Morning After" Pill is nothing more than the regular birth control pill taken in massive dosage to insure that the embryo will not implant.

When taken as prescribed (every day) the birth control pill prevents conception by: 1. usually preventing ovulation, and 2. thickening cervical mucous to delay/interfere with sperm entry through the cervix.

If the pill fails to prevent ovulation and conception, it prevents the fertilized egg from growing through "changes in the endometrium which reduce the likelihood of implantation" (a form of abortion).

When taken as a "morning after pill" the mechanism of action is to prevent implantation of a conceptus (zygote, the fertilized egg). Prevention of implantation can also be a factor in preventing pregnancy in those women who forget to take the pill every day, and therefore ovulate. Ovulation can occasionally occur even when a woman never misses a pill [between 1 and 3 of very 100 women get pregnant while on the pill, and "research indicates that figure may be considerably higher, up to 4% for 'good compliers' and 8% for 'poor compliers'" (Potter, "How Effective Are Contraceptives?" Obstetrics and Gynecology 1996; 135:13S-23S.)].

Although implantation prevention is apparently not the mechanism of action for the vast majority of women, especially for those who take the pill as prescribed, women who take birth control pills do risk the chance of aborting (killing) their unborn child.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 7, 2009)

Please be very careful in your criticisms. There are some women who are taking a birth control pill as treatment for problems such as polycystic ovaries without any sexual relations entering the picture.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 7, 2009)

Birth Control Pills make my wife crazy (she'll admit it, Im not slandering her). SO she stopped taking them about 1 yr after we got married. With this news we have more reason for her to never take them again.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 7, 2009)

I posted this in an older thread speaking of the same things:

I made a timeline covering the shift in language from procreation to reproduction. It is based on a two-part talk that an MD gave to the women in our church. The basic timeline goes from Creation to present day. At creation, children were a welcome possible result of being intimate. Today, intimacy isn't even necessary to make children.
At creation, children were a blessing of the Lord. Today, children are often commodities, or merely hobbies, hence the idea of re*production*. Following the fall, and throughout time, there came a long line of "planning" methods, from abstinence to different types of "birth control" (barrier, hormonal, permanent sterilization, etc.) to abortion. (And on the other end, fertilization treatments can help people have babies without being intimate.)

I believe that the change in methods shows a cultural shift where children are not simply seen as blessings or gifts from the Lord. I also believe that Christians have let the culture slide some, and that even we may not truly consider what our own practices are saying. I do not claim to know which practices are best and I also make note of health issues, etc, that could influence our own practices. Before the fall, there would not have been all of the issues that we now have to consider when trying to be responsible, godly subjects of the King.

I have all kinds of disclaimers on the timeline, because I do not think everything is black and white, but I do think that the bottom line is often closer to the idea that in society today, children are hobbies, rather than gifts. Part of this may have to do with the fact that children are literally less useful to families. (For example, in agrarian societies, children had more of a role in helping the families farm, thus the more kids you had, the more field hands.)

If you PM me your email, I can send you the timeline that shows a little bit more of the specifics. I tried to get it online as a document, but google docs kept undoing my format
Anyway, just PM me your email address if you want the timeline
Shalom, jessi

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 07:33:14 EST-----



Dearly Bought said:


> Please be very careful in your criticisms. There are some women who are taking a birth control pill as treatment for problems such as polycystic ovaries without any sexual relations entering the picture.



I don't think anyone would accuse a woman who is not having sexual relations of having un-intentional abortions


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 7, 2009)

he beholds said:


> -----Added 1/7/2009 at 07:33:14 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many of these women eventually marry. I'm pointing out that this issue doesn't necessarily have to be related to a desire for contraception at all.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 7, 2009)

Dearly Bought said:


> Please be very careful in your criticisms. There are some women who are taking a birth control pill as treatment for problems such as polycystic ovaries without any sexual relations entering the picture.





Dearly Bought said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > -----Added 1/7/2009 at 07:33:14 EST-----
> ...



Well, if these women do eventually marry, they too should be aware of the possibility to cause abortions. If my Christian friend *asked* my advice, I would say, if you need to use a hormonal method, try to be sure that you are also using a barrier method at the times when you could be fertile, or always, to be safe. 

Before I was married I used BC for health reasons. I even asked my doctor if the pill could cause abortions--she asked me something like, "Don't you talk to your mom?" and basically suggested that I was crazy. 

Later, when I was married, I still used BC, but thankfully quit pretty quickly b/c they, like Sonoftheday's wife, made me crazy.


----------



## satz (Jan 7, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> If someone does not "want" children, that is a selfish attitude. Worse, it is a godless attitude, and is not in accordance with our holy religion. You will note in scripture a consistent refrain that children are to be viewed as a blessing. Among many other reasons is that they mortify our self-centeredness; they take hard work, and self-discipline to raise properly.
> 
> If someone has a substantial reason not to have children (for instance, they are not married, or childbirth would legitimately and unquestionably lead to the death of others), then I can see a reason, and wouldn't call that selfish.
> 
> ...



Thanks. It does help, and I would agree to an (fairly large) extent.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 7, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > If you wish to say that birth control is a symptom of not liking children, selfishness etc. then say that.
> ...



Okay, and I re-iterate what I wrote above.

For example, if the Thread Title was: "Birth Control Pills are usually a symptom of a selfish society" instead of what it is, we probably would not be having this discussion.

CT

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 08:16:16 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> To me this is simple. But, then I'm a pretty simple guy. A couple doesn't want children. So, they take the pill. The pill by nature of its design prevents changes the lining of the uterus from its normal function to one that is hostile to the life of a newly created human being. This human being is then flushed from the body of its mother with her menstrual fluids. New life dead.
> 
> Now, it may be said that conditions that occur naturally cause the same thing to happen on a fairly regular basis, but they are natural conditions. The altering of the lining of the uterus by the pill is not natural. It is induced, on purpose, for the expressed desire of NOT having a baby.
> 
> ...



According to the way that you have structured your argument, the premise: Birth Control Pills are not natural, is bearing all the weight. So the argument should be that "Birth control pill use is unnatural and therefore immoral". That an embryo is killed or not is clearly secondary. At that point, the argument either can be defended or not. It is not inflammatory etc.

CT


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2009)

ChristianTrader said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > ChristianTrader said:
> ...



Red Herring all the way, brother.


----------



## satz (Jan 7, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> > According to the way that you have structured your argument, the premise: Birth Control Pills are not natural, is bearing all the weight. So the argument should be that "Birth control pill use is unnatural and therefore immoral". That an embryo is killed or not is clearly secondary. At that point, the argument either can be defended or not. It is not inflammatory etc.
> > CT
> 
> 
> ...



Pastor Lawrence,

How is it a red herring?

The point of the OP was that bc pills are cause abortions because they do not always prevent conception, they allow conception then kill the new baby. 

Your post did not really address the factual truth, or otherwise of that assertion. You addressed the unnaturalness of a couple purposefully taking BC pill to avoid children. But it does not follow from that unnaturalness that BC pills do cause abortion.


----------



## Honor (Jan 7, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> satz said:
> 
> 
> > Christusregnat said:
> ...




I would just like you to know FTR that , that SOMEONE you are referring to is ME. I take the Pill because I DO NOT WANT more children at this time. We can not financially handle any more than we have now. The Bible said that children are a blessing not a command. there is good stewardship with what we have....I am right now having to take a night job delivering pizzas in a bad section of town just to make ends meet... times are tough. We try SOOOOOO hard to do God's Will. to be a godly couple. to be godly parents... we home school, we try oh so hard... but more children right now would break us. I have prayed as has my husband and we know that to be good stewards of all that God has given us that we can not have another child right now. Yes is CAN maybe possibly if all else fails cause an abortion... but My God is Sovereign and He is in control. He can open my womb and I will get pregnant but He is also in control of wether the first two barriers work. Are YOU going to help out with our bills? are you going to send us food or pay for my oldest sons three meds he takes a day now... not to mention the other children if they had anything that needed to be cared for. Are you who sit in judgment going to help me... Jessica ... out personally? What more do you want? I have two sons 16 months apart... the second was conceived one of the first times my husband and I were intimate after having son number 1... at that rate I should have two more now and one on the way. I'm 26. But I guess I am selfish... I mean I want to feed them and put clothes on their backs and oh yeah have a house for them to live in. I know that you will say "yeah but God will provide" and to that I say... "Yeah God does provide. He provided me with a hardworking husband who has the wisdom and the leadership to say wait not now. I have a God who is gracious and loving and who has provided me with BC pills when we could not even afford that." 
I'm sorry sir but your post has greatly offended me... please remember that some of us do not hold you view but we are still your brothers and SISTERS in Christ.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 7, 2009)

Jessica, I believe in various cases, what is being implied here is that one should consider other means than something that is known to be abortifacient. I understand this is a touchy subject. I've dealt with several aspects of this issue as well.

I think what could be said is that for the majority...they don't know the implications. We need to be careful of broadbrushing, gents, and gentle in our approach at times. Unfortunately bcp's and iud's are billed as the "safest" and "surest" way to avoid pregnancy (I tend to disagree based on much study).


----------



## Okinawamama (Jan 8, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> ...I think what could be said is that for the majority...they don't know the implications. We need to be careful of broadbrushing, gents, and gentle in our approach at times...



If I could "officially" thank you, I would, but I don't think I've merited the authority to do that, yet.

-----Added 1/8/2009 at 12:46:35 EST-----



Honor said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > satz said:
> ...







, Jessica.


----------



## satz (Jan 8, 2009)

Honor said:


> I would just like you to know FTR that , that SOMEONE you are referring to is ME. I take the Pill because I DO NOT WANT more children at this time. We can not financially handle any more than we have now. The Bible said that children are a blessing not a command. there is good stewardship with what we have....I am right now having to take a night job delivering pizzas in a bad section of town just to make ends meet... times are tough. We try SOOOOOO hard to do God's Will. to be a godly couple. to be godly parents... we home school, we try oh so hard... but more children right now would break us. I have prayed as has my husband and we know that to be good stewards of all that God has given us that we can not have another child right now. Yes is CAN maybe possibly if all else fails cause an abortion... but My God is Sovereign and He is in control. He can open my womb and I will get pregnant but He is also in control of wether the first two barriers work. Are YOU going to help out with our bills? are you going to send us food or pay for my oldest sons three meds he takes a day now... not to mention the other children if they had anything that needed to be cared for. Are you who sit in judgment going to help me... Jessica ... out personally? What more do you want? I have two sons 16 months apart... the second was conceived one of the first times my husband and I were intimate after having son number 1... at that rate I should have two more now and one on the way. I'm 26. But I guess I am selfish... I mean I want to feed them and put clothes on their backs and oh yeah have a house for them to live in. I know that you will say "yeah but God will provide" and to that I say... "Yeah God does provide. He provided me with a hardworking husband who has the wisdom and the leadership to say wait not now. I have a God who is gracious and loving and who has provided me with BC pills when we could not even afford that."
> I'm sorry sir but your post has greatly offended me... please remember that some of us do not hold you view but we are still your brothers and SISTERS in Christ.



I think the possibility of BC pills causing abortions is something that a Christian should seriously consider. BC per se is not a sin, but it is if abortions occur in the process. . I have not really studied the issue, not being married, so I do not want to express any opinion on that. 

On the topic of birth control in general, I would think that you are biblically justified in your decision to use birth control at this time, so long as does not result in abortions. 

While I think Adam’s words are a suitable rebuke for much of the mindset that is present regarding children today, I believe the situations in which a believer may legitimately chose to use non-abortive contraception are boarder than he appears to go. I do believe that there is an element of christian liberty in how a Christian couple may use non-abortion causing birth control, which ought not to be ignored in reaction to the sinful excesses of the world in which we live. As you correctly, I believe, mention, procreation is listed in the bible as a blessing, not a command ( in the sense that it would be always wrong to use contraception unless someone’s life is in danger).

The bible says that Christians may chose not to marry both because of “present distress” (1 Cor 7:26) and to avoid “carefulness” in their lives (1 Cor 7:32). If we can chose to avoid even marriage itself, without which children are impossible, I see no reason why Christians cannot chose to stop having children for particular periods of time in response to their personal situations. Verse 29 of the same chapter, in building up to Paul’s admonishment against carefulness, also lets us know that even for the married, there is a place for limiting their marriage so that it does not become all-consuming. 

It is a fact that it is easier to fulfill all your responsibilities to God, your spouse and your children when you have two children as opposed to when you have four. That is no argument against large families at all, which the bible plainly calls a blessing. However, from what I see in the bible, it is not wrong to use prudence and wisdom to plan the timing and sometimes number of children in response to our personal circumstances.

So, yes, I believe there are times when a couple is entitled to chose to use contraception, without any compromise of godliness or faith at all, nor does its require a life threatening emergency before that choice may be made.


----------



## sis (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks. Doctors and pharmacists know this information.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 8, 2009)

Honor said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > satz said:
> ...



Jessica,
From one person who spends his evenings delivering pizzas out of financial necessity to another, we will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Craig (Jan 8, 2009)

> A dirty, little secret in the pharmaceutical world is that the Pill if taken in a certain way can actually work AFTER conception by preventing the embryo from implanting on the uterine wall. In other words, the pill can cause the baby to die. This is simply abortion by another name.



That is, in fact, *the* dirty little secret. My wife went on the pill when we got married...I asked if the pill was a form of abortifacient...the doctors will tell you it does not terminate a pregnancy...what they don't tell you is that "pregnancy" is a term that has changed in meaning...we mean, typically, the point of fertilization...in medicine, it refers to implantation. So if an egg is fertilized but unable to implant b/c of the pill, it is not considered an abortifacient...of course, Christians know otherwise.

There's a fine line between selfishness and pragmatism...for those who simply don't want children, it is selfishness, and it is unbiblical...for those that have children and are barely making due...do what you do in faith, but please do not use the pill.


----------



## Honor (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks Lawrence I really need it...talk about scared... oh yeah.


----------



## satz (Jan 8, 2009)

Praying as well, Jessica.


----------



## lynnie (Jan 8, 2009)

I guess the Muslim nations must be the most unselfish people in the world, they have babies like rabbits multiplying........

.....or maybe there is a better measure of selfishness?


honor, dear sister, you are NOT selfish. But please, get off the pills and switch methods. You may be killing fertilized eggs and I think one day you will have great sorrow and regret. Please talk to hub and try another method.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 8, 2009)

Jessica, there are physical signs that our bodies have to show when we are most fertile. I personally am leaning toward the side that would say that this is something that God gives us so that we can "plan," and therefore would mean that some type of planning is permitted. I am not sold on this idea, but it makes sense to me. 
I agree that we would not want to be causing accidental abortions, though, out of laziness or ignorance.


----------



## Honor (Jan 8, 2009)

Lynnie, we have tried other methods..and for certain reasons we can not use them... plus it would not matter because I have a uterine problem and would have to have a D and C every six months if I were off the pill. and they are only partially covered by insurance.
Jessica I know that there are signs your body gives you but the probability that you could do it wrong and end up pregnant is through the roof.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 8, 2009)

> I guess the Muslim nations must be the most unselfish people in the world, they have babies like rabbits multiplying........



It's all about motivation. Ours is righteous and theirs is not.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 8, 2009)

Honor said:


> Lynnie, we have tried other methods..and for certain reasons we can not use them... plus it would not matter because I have a uterine problem and would have to have a D and C every six months if I were off the pill. and they are only partially covered by insurance.
> Jessica I know that there are signs your body gives you but the probability that you could do it wrong and end up pregnant is through the roof.



I was not saying "there are signs, so use them," but rather, "SINCE there are signs, I could be persuaded that as a principle, family planning is permissible." I was not saying that you HAVE to pay attention to those signs or be limited to them in order to practice planning. I do think that barrier methods would be appropriate, if one finds that planning is permissible at all (which is what I'm on the fence over). 

However, I have had two c-sections and there may come a time where the doctor says that I will die if I get pregnant again (I hope the Lord wills that this doesn't happen). At that point, we may HAVE to decide to do some permanent form of planning. For even then, I will not want to use a hormonal method.

I won't come over to the hormonal BC side, and again, I would advise someone to use additional methods on top of the BC, like a barrier method, to prevent even more so the chance of conception.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 9, 2009)

The safety of chemical contraceptives to an embryo is unproven, and there is a plausible mechanism for an increased chance in the failure of a fertilized egg to implant. There are also safe, reliable alternatives. This is enough for me not to use them should I marry.

However, I don't think all doctors who claim that chemical contraceptives are safe are being dishonest. There are many that come to this conclusion after looking at the evidence. When my girlfriend was on her Ob-Gyn rotation she specifically asked two pro-life Ob-Gyn instructors about chemical contraception and the posibility of an increased probability of failure to implant and neither had a problem with it. One said that the risk was so low to be insignificant, and the other was convinced there was no risk.


----------

